# Is this weather going to change….



## Sproutcreekfarm (Mar 9, 2014)

This year has been hard trying to make to make dry hay in NY. Have 75 acres left of first cut, weather says mostly sunny to day its overcast and in the 60's. just need 4 days of hot weather it would be nice. Any one else having these problems?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

YES !!!! Now I have 3 fields that will take 2 weeks to even drive through no use putting ruts in hay field and fight that for years.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

seriously, most of us are having this problem to varying degrees. Just won't let up. In the past with wet Mays we have had a few windows that good hay farmers could grab and run with. Not this year. the early stuff I made was a little on the green side and the second cutting is pushing us. Not to worry, you can let second cut sit and wait a little.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

The weather always changes, personally I am loving the pattern. Corn, beans and alfalfa all look great and we are 1/3 thru second cut already. Windows have been small to make dry hay, but they have been their for us. Just had to run hard.


----------



## MFMan (Jul 2, 2013)

haybaler101 said:


> The weather always changes, personally I am loving the pattern. Corn, beans and alfalfa all look great and we are 1/3 thru second cut already. Windows have been small to make dry hay, but they have been their for us. Just had to run hard.


I'm wondering what kind of conditioner you are using to speed up your hay drying?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

7450 NH with standard rubber rolls.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Way too wet here. Much corn and bean ground will be fallow this year. I have seen two people semi close cut hay. Both on sand. One was a.dairy who chopped most of it. The other.field was pre-washed prior to baling. Rain today. Tomorrow. Into next week.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah feeling it here too. Been trying to chop. Usually get a daily rain. Mowed some hay today in standing water....not ideal. I had a feeling back in january it was gonna be a bad year weather wise with the winter we had


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

I know some of you folks are having a time of it trying to get your hay up around the weather this year, but--- I'd sure like to get some rain here.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Same here, again like last year. We have only had two windows of barely 3 days. The last window turned out to be an iffy 4.5 days that the forecast said only 3 so most if us rushed getting it in and didn't take down as much as we could have. What I would give for a week of dry sun


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Running out of dry ground to mow on, pattern will have to change as it's going to take 3 or 4 days for the last couple of fields to get dry enough so they don't get rutted up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Same here, again like last year. We have only had two windows of barely 3 days. The last window turned out to be an iffy 4.5 days that the forecast said only 3 so most if us rushed getting it in and didn't take down as much as we could have. What I would give for a week of dry sun


Same here now, supposed to be sunny all day, up until yesterday morning rain was supposed to be moving in by midday. Should have mowed more Thursday.


----------



## KSTim08 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just put up dry hay here in Kansas. I have yet to start cutting. Since June 1st it seems our 10 day forecasts have had rain chances every day. Not sure if the weather will allow me to cut this week either.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We are having a good ol' fashioned hay and crop season here. Hay is a bit challenging to make but we are putting up a lot of dry hay and the crops are looking fantastic!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Bags said:


> I know some of you folks are having a time of it trying to get your hay up around the weather this year, but--- I'd sure like to get some rain here.


I would send you some if I could.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Weather channel, accuweather and two NOAA stations all saying something different......


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Ive been plugging and have lucked out with rains. Last nite got maybe a 1/10 on small field hopin didnt hurt it to bad and I will bale it up tonite. Im about 40ac in to 100 lol. But yet thanks to applicator and first response ive been plugginh away and my horses are tearing up the hay with first response on still keep an eye on it with humid hot days just starting.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it is here at least, had 30% chance yesterday and 40% last night and not a drop. Up till now any mention of the dreaded "R" word in the forecast and it got wet.


----------

